# Diseño de dos filtros activos



## Apocael (Ene 18, 2010)

Hola, soy estudiante de la carrera de Ing.Biomédica, y a raíz de un trabajo en la misma, necesito ayuda para el diseño de un filtro de una señal auscultada de respiración humana.

Sin marearles más con la temática, quería pedir ayuda para diseñar un circuito de filtros, pues *la señal que me interesa amplificar está entre los 100Hz y los 2000Hz*, que a su vez es de un volumen audible muy bajo, por lo que de pasada *debería amplificarla unas 200 veces*, para sacarla por *parlantes*. Sin embargo mi conocimiento en el diseño de filtros es honestamente bajo y quisiera solicitar la ayuda al foro, pues sé que hay gente muy competente aquí.

De antemano, muchísimas gracias por la ayuda que me puedan brindar.


----------



## Pablet (Ene 19, 2010)

Hola apocael, para tu diseño necesitas un filtro pasa banda que puedes hacer con un filtro paso bajo y oto paso alto. Podrias hacerlo con filtros de primer orden, pero como es una aplicacion de instrumentacion mejor utilizar uno de mayor orden.lo mejor en mi opinion es un filtro tipo sallen key, ya que son faciles de montar y faciles de calcular, hay tambien mfb pero son mas liosos de calcular. el orden del filtro depende de la velocidad de caida de las frecuencias que no desees, por ejemplo, te daria igual que las señales de unos 95hz se escucharan pero con una ganancia de 150? o en el otro extremo, podria ser util un diseño en el que la frecuuencia de 2050hz se escucharan con una ganancia de 150? si no te importan demasiado esos factores,, con un filtro de segundo orden vas bien, en caso de que te importe deberias aumentar el orden del filtro, simplemente añadiendo en serie uno de primer orden, para hacerlo de 3ero, o otro de segundo para hacer uno de 4o orden. todo esto tanto para el paso alto como para el paso bajo. si tienes mas dudas hazmelo saber.
Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2010)

Si buscas un poco en Google existen páginas con "calculadores" para resolver el valor de los componentes de tus filtros, de momento no recuerdo ninguna, pero existen varias.


----------



## Apocael (Ene 19, 2010)

Primero que todo, muchísimas gracias por las respuestas tan rápidas

Creo que puedo admitir un rango de hasta 5hz-50Hz respectivamente, puesto que en ellas pueden aparecer sibilancias u otros ruidos anómalos de la respiración que por algún extraño motivo salgan del rango patológico mencionado.

Sin embargo mi nivel en cuanto a filtros realmente es bastante malo, de momento buscaré esas páginas mencionadas por Fogonazo, luego me pondré a estudiar más sobre los filtros Sallen Key.

Nuevamente muchísimas gracias.

P.S.:
Siguiendo el consejo de Fogonazo llegué a un programa llamado FilterPro en el cual estuve jugando un rato y al final le pedí diseñar estos dos filtros Sallen Key

Pasaaltos

Pasabajos


En teoría tendría que conectar el PB con el PA para tener el pasabandas final, sin embargo, me preguntaba algo quizás aún más básico, es sobre su ganancia... ¿Estas se suman o multiplican?

Además me preguntaba si los valores que entrega el programa son comerciales, pues en su momento tendré que armarlo y no sé si los valores del programa se reflejan en las tiendas de electrónica.

De antemano nuevamente muchas gracias por la ayuda que me podáis prestar :3


----------



## Pablet (Ene 19, 2010)

las ganacias al final se multiplican si estan en un valor decimal, o se suman si estan en decibelios, y respecto a los valores, intenta fijar los de los condensadores, ya que en las resistencias podras fabricar infinitos valores regulando potenciometros. de todas formas ve variando los condensadores hasta que te queden valores de resistencias fáciles de hacer.
Un saludo


----------



## Apocael (Ene 19, 2010)

Bueno siguiendo todos sus consejos, más lo que he recopilado de información sobre el armado de circuitos similares, llegué al siguiente modelo que simulé en ISIS del proteus 7.

El detalle está que para la simulación requiero de algún sonido que entre en la fuente de audio de la izquierda (para eso tengo algunos sonidos grabados previamente de respiración), sin embargo, al conectar un osciloscopio al speaker de la derecha, sólo tengo una señal que se repite en el tiempo y que no representa cosa alguna.

Alguien podría ayudarme?

Adjunto imagen del circuito (si alguien sabe cómo puedo subir el archivo del proteus para que lo vean si es que tienen el proteus, me avisa por favor :3)

Una vez más muchas muchas gracias


----------



## Pablet (Ene 19, 2010)

prueba a hacer una cosa, has utilizado alguna vez la funcion AC SWEEP? si no es asi te explico. Lo que hace es crearte un gráfico en el que se ve el diagrama de bode de tu esquema, el diagrama de bode es una grafica en la que ves a cada frecuencia la ganancia que tiene. Utilizarlo es sencillo, te vas a la izquierda y hay un icono donde salen graficas en pequeñito, le das ahi y seleccionas AC SWEEP, una vez seleccionado haces un rectangulo en la pantalla y te saldra una imagen en negro, luego pones una punta de prueba de tension al final de tu circuito, y otra al principio, una vez puesta la arrastras la de la salida hasta el rectangulo negro y te aparecera arriba del rectangulo a la izquierda, luego le das doble click a la grafica y te saldran las opciones, ahi seleccionas el rango de frecuencias que quieres que te haga el analisis (pones desde 0 hasta 2500 mas o menos), y donde pone referencia le das a la flechita y seleccionas la que has puesto a la entrada, aceptas, le das a la tecla SPACE y te saldra el diagrama de bode de tu sistema, para hacer grande la grafica y poder analizarlo mejor dale un click a la barra superior de la graficas. Ahi te saldra en el eje y tu ganancia en dB (dB=20·log(G), siendo g la ganancia que le has dado), una vez ahi mira si cumple tus espectativas.
Un saludo


----------

